# ADVICE: Start working before CSV is issued



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello,

I am on a Critical Skills visa tied to an employer who I stopped working for last week. However, I am switching to a different employer and I believe I will have to convert my Visa to this employer. Can I possibly start the new employment while my Visa application will be under consideration? Talking from a legal perspective, I understand that this is not permissible. However, will there be any serious implications (e.g. to my new Visa application) if I decide to start working before the visa is issued?

I would appreciate some advice about my situation.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

keegan007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am on a Critical Skills visa tied to an employer who I stopped working for last week. However, I am switching to a different employer and I believe I will have to convert my Visa to this employer. Can I possibly start the new employment while my Visa application will be under consideration? Talking from a legal perspective, I understand that this is not permissible. However, will there be any serious implications (e.g. to my new Visa application) if I decide to start working before the visa is issued?
> 
> ...


 The only thing you have to worry about is your future employer. Will they allow you to work with that permit? No legal issues at all.


----------



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

mawire said:


> The only thing you have to worry about is your future employer. Will they allow you to work with that permit? No legal issues at all.


I have yet to chat with them about it. Assuming they do allow me to work temporarily until my Visa is issued, this will not create any legal problems for me, right? Thanks!


----------

